# NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

Hi,

nur eine kurze Frage, sind die NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P für Radiatoren geeignet, und sind die leise ?
Zweite Frage, wenn ich den Radiator oben im Gehäuse einbaue, was ist besser ? Push oder Pull ?


----------



## claster17 (28. April 2016)

Die eLoop sollte man nur als Push verwenden. Bei Pull machen die ordentlich Krach.

Soweit ich weiß sind sie für Radiatoren geeignet, solange man keine Hindernisse vor dem Lüfter hat, denn dann werden sie laut.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. April 2016)

b12-2 sind super, hab auch die b12-1 die noch mal leiser sind.

betrieben hab ich am radi des enermax wk Block, lief super leise.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. April 2016)

Okay ich habe nämlich vor mein PC in ein Define R5 zu verfrachten, der Radiator (Corsair H100i GTX) kommt oben ins Gehäuse. Die Lüfter kommen dann unter den Radiator im Push, dafür sollten die Eloops doch geeignet sein, so wie claster geschrieben hat., oder ?`

Falls es noch geeignetere Lüfter geben sollte, bin ich natürlich gerne offen für Vorschläge 
Wichtig ist halt das sie PWM haben und leise sind, und nicht ganz so hässlich wie die Noctua´s.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. April 2016)

Müssen keine PWM sein, b12-2 ist perfekt und halten konstant ihre db, sogut wie unhörbar.

Die b12-1 sind leiser aber liefern auch weniger aber auch die wären eine Option, kenne keine leiseren.

Nuc Lüfter sind extra klasse sind top, Optik mag nicht jeder aber die Leistung zählt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. April 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Müssen keine PWM sein, b12-2 ist perfekt und halten konstant ihre db, sogut wie unhörbar.
> 
> Die b12-1 sind leiser aber liefern auch weniger aber auch die wären eine Option, kenne keine leiseren.
> 
> Nuc Lüfter sind extra klasse sind top, Optik mag nicht jeder aber die Leistung zählt.



Doch es sollten PWM sein, alleine aus dem Grund das ich sie über Corsair Link steuern will.
Da ich die Window Version vom R5 habe, spielt die Optik sehr wohl eine Rolle. Auch wenn mich das ein bisschen Performance kosten sollte ziehe ich die Optik vor.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. April 2016)

Dann mach mal, ich frag mich was du da steuern möchtest wenn du im Spiel bist, lässt du PWM auf Automatik, wird die Kiste unnötig hochfahren, die Lüfter drehen voll auf beim Spielen, also mich würde es nerven! Bei mir muss alles konstant bleiben, der Flow ein Ton.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. April 2016)

Ich kann die ja auch auf fixed RPM stellen, falls die nerven sollten. Das Problem ist das es bei der AIO ein bisschen doof geregelt ist. Wenn ich 3 Pin Lüfter verwende, so wie jetzt, das muss ich die immer auf 100 % laufen lassen weil sonst die Pumpe runterregelt. Wenn ich PWM benutze kann ich Pumpe und Lüfter getrennt steuern.

Edit - Nach ein wenig Recherche werde ich wohl die Noiseblocker nehmen.
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 12 mm PWM


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. April 2016)

Die PL-PS sind relativ laut. Die eLoop (B12-PS) haben das laufruhigere Lager, würde ich in jedem Fall vorziehen.
Alternativ die NF-P12 / F12 von Noctua.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. April 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die PL-PS sind relativ laut. Die eLoop (B12-PS) haben das laufruhigere Lager, würde ich in jedem Fall vorziehen.
> Alternativ die NF-P12 / F12 von Noctua.



Zu Spät, ich habe die PL-PS schon hier liegen. Ich werde sie allerdings erst später einbauen, und dann mal schauen ob sie wirklich so "laut sind". Da mein zukünftiges Case ein Fenster hat habe ich mich gegen die Noctua´s entschieden weil die ja echt mal hässlich sind.
Ich weiß das sind wirklich super Lüfter, aber da hab ich es lieber was lauter als so schäbige Dinger im Case zu haben. Die B12-PS sind mir leider gar nicht aufgefallen  Naja fall die PL-PS doch zu laut sind, kann ich die ja immer noch umtauschen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2016)

Lies Dir das hier einfach durch und warte auf dem Kabelbinder ihm seinen umfassenden Test:
Lufter fur Radiatoren von Wasserkuhlungen im Test - ComputerBase
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uefter-roundup-2016-vorstellung-feedback.html

Alles andere ist Kaffeesatz. Ich halte inzwischen bei hochwertigen Lüftern die Serientoleranz für bedeutender als die etzten 10% Unterschied im Geräusch.


----------



## Bananen8r0t (1. Mai 2016)

Na dann sag mal an wie die sind. Will die auch gerne auf meinen Radi schnallen wenn sie leise genug sind. Optik ist auf jeden Fall Top


----------



## ferdi1982 (3. Mai 2016)

Wuerde mich auch interessieren, hatte ebenfalls die NB Loops im Visir neben den Venturi HP-12 PWM....welche auch ziemlich leise sein sollten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Mai 2016)

Die eLoop sind auf jeden Fall nicht zu verachten. Hab aktuell auch zwei B12-2er auf meiner 290X und bin von der Leistung absolut überzeugt.
Von der Lautstärke her sind sie auch noch sehr gnädig. Bei manchen sollen sie ja ein unangenehmes Rattern verursachen. Meinerseits höre ich auf realistischem Abstand nur noch die Zirkulation der Luft.

Von den NB PL habe ich einen 140er hier. Von der Leistung und Lautstärke her ist der eher mittelmäßig.
Die Lager der eLoop laufen meines Erachtens um einiges runder.

Die HP von Fractal sind (im Gegensatz zu den HF) nicht so besonders. Jedenfalls litten die bisherigen Auslieferungen noch unter einem deutlich hörbaren PWM-Klackern, welches in etwa auf dem Niveau von zwei Phanteks-Serienlüftern lag 

Und wenn man bei all dem keine weiteren Experimente wagen möchte, dann greift man der Einfachheit halber zu den NF-P12/F12...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Mai 2016)

Soooo, gestern eingebaut und mal ein bisschen rumgetestet. Also in niedriger Drehzahl unter 1000rpm sind sie sehr leise. Über 1000rpm sind sie dann doch hörbar, und das Lager macht Geräusche. Das hört man aber nur wenn man mit dem Ohr ganz nah drangeht. Alles im allem bin ich zufrieden mit den Lüftern.


----------



## ferdi1982 (13. Mai 2016)

Danke fuers Feedback, werd mir wahrscheinlich auch die NB's holen, ansonsten waeren die NF-P12/F12 sicher die besten, aber der typ der an dem Tag die Dinger designed hat.....muss ja richtigen Duennpfiff gehabt haben....wie kommt man sonst auf so ne Farbkombi? lol


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Mai 2016)

ferdi1982 schrieb:


> Danke fuers Feedback, werd mir wahrscheinlich auch die NB's holen, ansonsten waeren die NF-P12/F12 sicher die besten, aber der typ der an dem Tag die Dinger designed hat.....muss ja richtigen Duennpfiff gehabt haben....wie kommt man sonst auf so ne Farbkombi? lol



Ja die Farben sind naja sehr speziell  Ich denke die wollten was das direkt auffällt, und das haben sie ja geschafft.


----------



## Chimera (13. Mai 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja die Farben sind naja sehr speziell  Ich denke die wollten was das direkt auffällt, und das haben sie ja geschafft.



Dafür gäb es aber alternativ ja die Redux in grau:  NF-S12B redux-12   PWM. Und für taube Hardcore-Kühljunkies gäb es ja noch die Industrial: NF-F12 industrialPPC-2    PWM. Das 3000 U/min Modell hat ein kollege für seinen Getränkekühler genommen, hält im Sommer den Red Bull schön frisch


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Mai 2016)

Chimera schrieb:


> Dafür gäb es aber alternativ ja die Redux in grau:  NF-S12B redux-12 PWM. Und für taube Hardcore-Kühljunkies gäb es ja noch die Industrial: NF-F12 industrialPPC-2 PWM. Das 3000 U/min Modell hat ein kollege für seinen Getränkekühler genommen, hält im Sommer den Red Bull schön frisch


Die Redux Version ist mir auch bei meiner Recherche aufgefallen, die sind allerdings auch kein Augenschmaus  Die Turbine mit 3000rpm ist eher was für ein hoverboard [emoji38] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------

